# ATTN: Patent & Glass house whiskey collectors



## tigue710 (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you collect patent and glass house embossed American Whiskey cylinders?  I am looking for all collectors of these types of bottles to discuss and share they're knowledge of the different variants and bottles out there.  Have any rare glass house molds?  In example the Brooklyn glass co or Fort Trumble glass Co whiskey cylinders?

 I want to compile a list of all the known examples out there for a future publication.  Picture too!  Thanks...

 Ill start off with one of mine, this is an early New England Patent whiskey with sticky ball pontil, no attribution, but it does have a backwards N in Patent, which could help lead to a maker someday, I have not seen another.  Found in New London County CT...


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2008)

Quite a few of the PATENT bottles are English.
 You only dealing with American ones?


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 10, 2008)

only going for American ones, probably do an introduction about Rickett and the early patents, and history of why glass houses marked their cylinders...  

 I would be interested in any of the early 5ths or 6ths that are English, pre 1850, for reference and study material...


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2008)

Dont forget German cylinders too[]
 Hermann Heye from Bremen...


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2008)

bottom H. Heye


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 10, 2008)

thats a cool one!  I guess I should take all of them into consideration, I mostly want to focus on the American bottles...  I have a German one myself, I cant remember what the name on it is, but is an early one... (it's packed away right now)


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2008)

Seeing the foreign ones might help sort out some of the unattributed ones.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 10, 2008)

as with any black glass early bottle identification can be difficult.  Its interesting that the Germans used the word Patent.  Would it have been for the English and American Markets I wonder, or is Patent also a German word?  

 Of course the patent whiskey we must thank Rickett for in the first place as he was the first to use a shoulder embossed patent bottle to protect his Patent of the three piece mold.  What I haven't discovered is if embossing the bottle like this in the U.S. was just a fad or imitation or if is meant to make the bottle look like a Ricketts.  Or possibly use of the shape and mold was leased from Rickett and so the bottle marked?  There was a Whiskey war among the glass houses also in which they competed to put out the best whiskey bottles, and possibly they all patented their designs for this reason, and it had nothing to do with Rickett?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2008)

According to this interesting article ...
http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/HermannHeyeGlasfabrik_BRG.pdf
 Hermann Heye was a glass bottle jobber and exported bottles all over the world.
 I expect the PATENT bottles were made for use in England/UK or the US.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is a PATENT cylinder, unfortunately broken. What's interesting is I can date it to within a few years. It was found in an 1862-1863 Civil War camp so I know it is no later than that. Its smooth base so its not much earlier than that date either.
 It has a modest , almost tooled looking lip. I was thinking maybe Pittsburgh but just a guess on my part.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice Whitney Lobes...

 The 1860's into the early 70's seemed to be the most common period for American Patents.  I have seen a few later but only a small handful earlier.  Some of the earliest seem to be the Iron Pontil 2 peice mold Doyttville cylinders.  Has anyone seen or does anyone have any pontiled examples besides the Doyttville bottles?  Ricketts Patent bottles were manufactured as ealry as the late 1820's...  There should be a few to fill in the gap?

 The American Patents seem to coincide with the civil war, wonder if there is some connection there?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a pontiled Ricketts with the PATENT embossing on the shoulder slug plated out of the mold.  
 First I have ever seen with this .


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 10, 2008)

Tigue , 
 I also had a PATENT whiskey with the reverse N . My example was smooth base .


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 11, 2008)

I would like to see them both Brian.  Never saw the Rickett without Patent embossed... all though most of them you have to look real hard to see!

 Do you know what became of your backwards N Patent?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 11, 2008)

I think there are some pics somewhere on this site of the Ricketts . It is packed away ....... I will see if I can dig it out and get some pics .
 The reverse N ..... well , I sold it on ebay several years back .  I may have some pics of it on floppy ..... I will look and see. 

 P.S.  Did you just recently get your reverse N on ebay ? I saw one sell recently on there ......... and no mention of the reverse N in the sellers description . But it was in plain sight in his pics.


----------



## deer4x4 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey tique ryan has my patent ricketts there is a picture of before and after tumbling when i get it back i can post the pics or send them to you if you need them let me know thanks bob


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks Bob,  I would like to see a pic of yours, as there are a few variantions.  

 My backweards N was a personal find, local, Brian.  I cant believed I missed the one on E-bay, I do a Patent search at least once a week!  O-well...


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 11, 2008)

tigue , 
  I went back and looked thru the completed auctions. I can't find it ..... it didn't have the word PATENT in the listing or title .  I ran across it doing a search for something else ...... and saw in one of the pics that it was a PATENT bottle and with the reverse N . If I run across it .... I will post the link.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks Brian, I've about gone nuts looking for it!  They only go back two weeks now... freakin e-bay...


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 19, 2008)

Matt,

 I've herd that there is one embossed Baker Bros Baltimore Glassworks that is iron pontiled. I have never seen one personally but two of the oldtime Baltimore diggers said they found one years ago. If anyone out there has this bottle I'll pay quite well for it. Would also like a Hezekiah Star snuff jar if anyone has one they would like to sell. 

 Chris


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 19, 2008)

have never heard of it...  have you seen a smooth base varient or not seen one at all, pontil or smooth?  These cylinders are often the only evidence that a glass house even existed...


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 20, 2008)

Matt,

 I have yet to see and examples of this bottle pontiled or smooth based.

 Chris


----------



## cordilleran (Mar 20, 2008)

Interestingly the German word for a "patent", or licensing agreement, is "patentlizenzvereinbarung". As you can see, the root word transliterates easily into a number of languages besides English: Patente (Spanish, Italian), patentrettighed (Danish) or Latvian "patents".

 Likewise, in Dutch and Norwegian, patent is simply "patent". With the French language, being the iconoclasts that they are, "brevet" is used to express what is patently known as a business trademark. As if this tawdry linguistic tale was not confounding (and tiresome) enough, in Greek look for the symbology Î´Î¯Ï€Î»Ï‰Î¼Î± ÎµÏ…ÏÎµÏƒÎ¹Ï„ÎµÏ‡Î½Î¯Î±Ï‚ to denote proprietary rights.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 20, 2008)

I dont know if they could of fit Î´Î¯Ï€Î»Ï‰Î¼Î± ÎµÏ…ÏÎµÏƒÎ¹Ï„ÎµÏ‡Î½Î¯Î±Ï‚ around the shoulders!  That is interesting, so any Patent marked bottles from Germany would of been for the English speaking market most likely.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 20, 2008)

The German bottles are often marked *Schutzmarke* (trademark).
 I would assume German bottles marked PATENT are for export.


----------



## reptilekeeper (Mar 21, 2008)

Tigue, I found one just like yours in RI I have to look at the base when I get home


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 21, 2008)

hey Lou, how ya been?  Sorry I havent gotten back to you about diggin...  I dig with a lot people and have been jammed up...  We also were kicked out of our old faithful dump so its been hard going getting a place to dig...

 I'd like to see a pick of that Patent if you could post it...


----------



## reptilekeeper (Mar 22, 2008)

The bottom is embossed "Bodine & Potter, I will get a photo ASAP my camera is at work.


----------



## deer4x4 (Mar 30, 2008)

hey tigue 
 i got that patent bottle back here is the bottle next pic is the bottom  it is  (h.ricketts & co glassworks bristol so i took so long thanks 
 bob


----------



## deer4x4 (Mar 30, 2008)

here is the bottom 
 bob


----------



## Dyott (Jul 29, 2022)

reptilekeeper said:


> The bottom is embossed "Bodine & Potter, I will get a photo ASAP my camera is at work.


Hello, I collect base embossed Patent whiskeys and the Potter Bodine is a hard one to find can you send photos if you still have it thanks.


----------



## Dyott (Jul 29, 2022)

Dyott said:


> Hello, I collect base embossed Patent whiskeys and the Potter Bodine is a hard one to find can you send photos if you still have it thanks.


Hello, does anyone know of a list of all the known glassworks that made a base embossed patent cylinder ?


----------

